# The Who Does Not Have New Gear (Yet) This Season Thread



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

To hell with everyone else reporting in with new gear. Let's hear some commiseration from the rest of us without new gear this season. I bought new gloves because my other gloves were rancid, but I don't count that as gear. I pulled the trigger on a pair of Scarpa Spirit 3's for like $220 :-o but it turns out I don't have Scarpa feet and I sent them back (shell fit was right but no amount of boot work would have made those puppies fit). So I was out $5 for S&H, not a bad gamble. Still looking out for powder boards and I have a short list of about five potential skis I want to demo, so maybe new gear for next season. Currently, with exception of new gloves, same setup as last year. And I am okay with that. But I would really love a new powder board and stiffer but still pretty light AT boots.

Let's hear it for no new gear!


----------



## C2H5OH (Nov 28, 2007)

Well, I was all pumped to get myself last season's Nordica Top Fuels for about $500, but they have disappeared come October, and now only this year's available for $900 - what I'm not going to pay 
So I'll be on my Scream Pilots, which weigh about 20lb each.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 28, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Shut up and go get another beer ...



Post Whore!

:flame:


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

I got new wax on my 3 year old ski's, am I still in the club?


----------



## Sky (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm still cruisin my three year old Volkls...and last year's score on the previos year's Dynastar Contact 11's.

Boots are on year three as well.

I'm with RC...looking for new gloves but they don't count.

Happy with my gear as is!


----------



## thebigo (Nov 28, 2007)

No new gear? How about no new gear in years:

Skis: Starting their third year, they will eclipse 100 days before the new year and are littered with core shots, these skis have abused 'golf and ski's $25 preformance tune countless times
Jacket: Purchased from the North Face outlet sometime in the late nineties, still in great shape
Boots: Christmas gift either 98 or 99. Atleast a couple hundred days, still in good shape.
Poles: Purchased last april after they went missing at kmart
Hat: Knitted by my grandmother when my father was a kid, circa 1960, repaired mulitple times since but still going strong
Gloves: The Old Lady determined they had too much duck tape and replaced them behind my back last summer, I still havent forgiven her
Ski pants: about five years old, only a few repairs 

Disclaimer: I almost pulled the trigger on a new pair of skis last weekend, if they are still there this weekend ill be forced to edit this post


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 28, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> To hell with everyone else reporting in with new gear......and stiffer but still pretty light AT boots.



RC, have you checked out the new Tecnica Agent AT boots? Skied in pair last weekend on a regular alpine setup (165cm SL's) and was impressed with the performance. They might be a tough one to find this year as it's a brand new product but definitely one to keep on the radar for next season.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Shut up and go get another beer ...


This thread was inspired while drinking a beer. That said, pad your post counts much?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

WoodCore said:


> RC, have you checked out the new Tecnica Agent AT boots? Skied in pair last weekend on a regular alpine setup (165cm SL's) and was impressed with the performance. They might be a tough one to find this year as it's a brand new product but definitely one to keep on the radar for next season.


Looks more like a "beefy" AT boot, not really what I am looking for. I am searching for the holy grain which is ultra light and tours good (such as my G-Ride) but stiff enough so downhill doesn't completely suck. New Dynafit Zzero's look sick. Saving up....


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I got new wax on my 3 year old ski's, am I still in the club?


You're in the club and you also don't have any new gear this year.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 28, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> If you found kittens in the oven, you wouldn't call them biscuits would you?


 
No, but my Saint Bernards would call that dinner, they hate cats.


----------



## WoooHoooo (Nov 28, 2007)

*As the quiver expands*

Just P/U a 2008 163 Burton Supermodel Fish along with a demo 2006 Burton 164 Triumph and a set of  Cartel bindings. Wooo Hooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Life is good here in NE.
Just a quick note we all need to spend money to keep the economy going. Not a litttle but alot. Everyone have a great weekend,guranteed beer sales will be up in VT this weekend.


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> This thread was inspired while drinking a beer. That said, pad your post counts much?





riverc0il said:


> Looks more like a "beefy" AT boot, not really what I am looking for. I am searching for the holy grain which is ultra light and tours good (such as my G-Ride) but stiff enough so downhill doesn't completely suck. New Dynafit Zzero's look sick. Saving up....





riverc0il said:


> You're in the club and you also don't have any new gear this year.



Ever hear of multi-quote ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )?

That said, pad your post counts much? 

Same boots, but all new skis for me this season. Neener neener neener... :razz:


----------



## Paul (Nov 28, 2007)

New jacket.

Barely used my boots before injury last year, so they're almost kinda new...


----------



## Greg (Nov 28, 2007)

Paul said:


> New jacket.
> 
> Barely used my boots before injury last year, so they're almost kinda new...



I'm psyched you'll be heading back out this season. Best of luck.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am still using my old long underwear.....Do I get to join?


----------



## freeheel_skier (Nov 28, 2007)

Pretty excited. I just picked up a pair of rossi scratch's want to go back to alpine this season after a 12yr alpine hiatus!  Also was given a pair of Line Chronic Blends.....I am not a jibber but nice to add to the quiver! I still think I will be skiing more freeheel days though!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

WoooHoooo said:


> Just P/U a 2008 163 Burton Supermodel Fish along with a demo 2006 Burton 164 Triumph and a set of  Cartel bindings. Wooo Hooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!! Life is good here in NE.
> Just a quick note we all need to spend money to keep the economy going. Not a litttle but alot. Everyone have a great weekend,guranteed beer sales will be up in VT this weekend.


Disqualification. Additionally, the economy can do what ever it wants to, no one "needs" to spend money on anything... that is what got us in the whole mess to begin with.... everyone spending money on stuff they couldn't afford..... including houses.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

Greg said:


> Ever hear of multi-quote (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have heard of the multi-quote and occasionally use it. Generally though, I don't read through the entire thread and just hit the quote button as I come across stuff that I would like to directly respond to. Padding post counts? Padding would imply intention and posting for the explicit reason of paddings counts. I merely use the most convenient and easiest way to post responses.

That said.... the season isn't over yet and before all is said and done I could be seeing your skis and raising a pair of boots


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am still using my old long underwear.....Do I get to join?


You're also in "the club" along with loafer89


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

freeheel_skier said:


> Pretty excited. I just picked up a pair of rossi scratch's want to go back to alpine this season after a 12yr alpine hiatus!  Also was given a pair of Line Chronic Blends.....I am not a jibber but nice to add to the quiver! I still think I will be skiing more freeheel days though!


Also disqualified. You already have a thread to post this stuff in. Take your gloating somewhere else and let the rest of us sulk.


----------



## freeheel_skier (Nov 28, 2007)

Ahhh? Not sure? confused?  What?

I gues I should have checked the fine print b4 posting.......


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2007)

LOL. No fine print but you didn't read the topic carefully  This was my tongue in cheek response to the Who Got New Gear thread and the Who Has Used New Gear Thread (sorry, to lazy to dig up the link). You should go gloat over there


----------



## prisnah (Nov 28, 2007)

freeheel_skier said:


> Pretty excited. I just picked up a pair of rossi scratch's want to go back to alpine this season after a 12yr alpine hiatus!  Also was given a pair of Line Chronic Blends.....I am not a jibber but nice to add to the quiver! I still think I will be skiing more freeheel days though!



Chronic Blends are NOT jib skis, just marketed that way, same as the PE's were initially.....they're waaaayyyy too stiff for jibbing. The regular Chronics are jib skis, the blends are not. Blends are definitely all mountain chargers.


And you got a sweet, burly as hell ski given to you...you made out nice there. You'll enjoy those things more than you think is possible....guaranteed.


----------



## freeheel_skier (Nov 28, 2007)

Lazy yes! Gloat no. Thanks for the trick question!  I was excited of my new purchase.....even though it involved a little california financing.................GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## thinnmann (Nov 28, 2007)

Never buy new stuff.  Use lots of used stuff.  eBay rules.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 29, 2007)

Spent all my money on the damn kids although might be interested in some used tele gear


----------



## Paul (Nov 29, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm psyched you'll be heading back out this season. Best of luck.



Thanks, Greg. I'm really looking forward to it. 


Umm.... maybe we need an emoticon of a dude making slow, careful turns? :-D


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 29, 2007)

I do not have any new gear (yet) this season, unless you count picking up a pair of cheap snow pants at a pre-season clearance sale "new gear".  I certainly don't count it.  I've bought plenty of gear for my children already but nothing for me (yet).

I will be getting new boots at some point this season.  Just need to be patient & buy at the right time.  I will also be buying a pair of Volkl Gotamas for my powder ski.  Demoed them last season during the St. Patrick's Day storm in Northern VT & loved them.  It's only a matter of time . . . . :wink:

But since I have nothing new right now, I think I qualify to post in this thread. :smile:


----------



## darent (Dec 1, 2007)

nothing new, just gettin to like what I have and I am not even thinking of anything new !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 1, 2007)

I still need new pants, a new jacket, and some sort of Ice Coast Carver..making some Atomic GS boards...


----------



## freebie (Dec 2, 2007)

unless you consider bootfitting and footbeds new gear then I'm on 4 K2 escape skiis, 2 yr old Nordica Beast boots, and 25 yr old Scott poles with sharp pointy tips(good for stabbing rude teenagers), might try a new ski this yr, something faster edge to edge


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be test driving different skis all season to hopefully make a grab near the end of '07-'08 season.


----------



## mattyfro73 (Dec 6, 2007)

*No new gear since 1996, I can still rip.*

I have had a pair of Rossi's since 96 and they are all ripped up but I'm cheap and poor so who cares. I went to Jay Peak last year and still had a blast. I only get out three to four good trips a winter if I'm lucky. I was checking out new gear yesterday, big sale on Fri, anyone ever ski on Head XRC's? I am looking for something in the range of 200 to 300 dollars, any suggestions?


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 6, 2007)

mattyfro73 said:


> anyone ever ski on Head XRC's?



I ski '05/06 iXRC 1100 chips 177's and love 'em as an all mountain EC ski, my other ski i just got is fischer riu twin tips and paid under 300 bindings/mounted. Both of these skis can be found cheap online/lss - i think their both good values with alot of bang :uzi: for the buck!


----------

